# Help wanted with "Orthotomeo" (2Tim 2:15)



## Eoghan (Dec 27, 2007)

What does this word from Greek mean? In the KJV it is translated as "rightly dividing" and gives rise to a whole school of scissor wielding theologans.

I am interested in the observation that Pauls other profession was as a tent maker. In the course of which he must surely have been cutting, to a design if not a template.

I am also interested in the use of the term in the OT. OK I know this is going out on a limb here but the Jews did produce the Septaugint which clarifies Isaiah 7 for us amongst other things.

So help me out and demolish a century old heresy in the process!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Dec 27, 2007)

_Orthotomein_ is used in the LXX in two places, 

Proverbs 3:6, "In all your ways acknowledge him and he shall direct (_orthotomee_ in LXX) your paths."

Proverbs 11:5, "The righteousness of the blameless will direct (_orthotomei_ in LXX) his way aright, but the wicked will fall by his own wickedness."

In both instances, it translates the Hebrew verb _yashar._


----------



## Eoghan (Dec 28, 2007)

The other text which might have a bearing is Hebrews. Here the idea of the word of God "dissecting" is again present

HEB 4:12 For the word of God is living and active. Sharper than any double-edged sword, it penetrates even to dividing soul and spirit, joints and marrow; it judges the thoughts and attitudes of the heart. [13] Nothing in all creation is hidden from God's sight. Everything is uncovered and laid bare before the eyes of him to whom we must give account.

Still looking for more help espesially of the expositional application of this verse.


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is what BDAG says about the matter: "found elsewhere independently of the NT only Pr 3:6; 11:5, where it is used with "hodous" and plainly means "cut a path in a straight direction" or "cut a road across country (that is forested or otherwise difficult to pass through) in a straight direction", so that the traveler may go directly to his destination...Then "orthotomein ton logon tes aletheias" would probably mean "guide the word of truth along a straight path" (like a road that goes straight to its goal), without being turned aside by wordy debates or impious talk. (pg. 722).


----------

